# Natives, little Miami River



## mistergreen

I posted this in another forum but thought you guys would enjoy this.

I went fishing today and caught some natives with a net.. I'm still trying to catch the bigger fish like pike, muskies, bass etc.. I'll be adding to this thread as I go.

Location: Little Miami River, Cincinnati, Ohio








The River at its deepest is waist-chest deep.

One of its tributary









And I caught these.








Not exactly sure what this is.. There are lots of shiners, chuds, minnows that look the same. I'm going to guess and say BluntNose Minnow (Pimephales notatus)









Johnny Darter (Etheostoma nigrum) 
Still trying to find the more colorful darters like rainbows.

And a toad








FOWLER'S TOAD
Bufo woodhousii fowleri


----------



## mistergreen

I found a few new species... No luck on the colorful darters though.. I should try rivers closer to Indiana.

These guys are bottom feeders I believe.. The position of the mouth gives it away.








Central Stoneroller (Campostoma anomalum)

This guy looks like a horse face.








Silverjaw Minnow (Notropis buccata)

I was surprised to find this guy








Easten Box Turtle (Terrapene carolina)

Blanchard's Cricket Frog (Acris crepitans blanchardi). It's about an inch & a half long.









And tomatoes growing wild.. I had to give it a taste. It was alright.. I expected it to taste better like out of my garden.


----------



## brentling

There are streams down here in Kentucky with amazing darters that I have collected. Looks like fun!


----------



## davemonkey

Thanks for sharing the great pics. A box turtle in water, never seen that before. 

-Dave


----------



## mommyeireanne

We caught a horse-face in the Stillwater when I was a kid (25yrs ago) with the natural history museum group. We used to seine every day in the summer. Looked like a horse, too. Mostly we caught crayfish. And all sorts of aquatic bugs with smaller nets. Cute toad.


----------



## Bert H

If you're not sure of your catch ID's, go to the NANFA forum and I'm sure someone will ID them for you. 

Natives are very nice. I recently started a 10 gallon with bluefin killies I caught locally. I very much enjoy them - they're very hardy and have a great personality.


----------



## MatPat

I don't know how I missed this thread! Very nice mistergreen...did you notice any native plant species growing submersed while you were collecting?


----------



## mistergreen

None, submerged. I did find giant hair grass growing on the banks.. I grabbed a bunch and brought some home.

I've noticed a pattern around here. Aquatic plant won't take root in moving water. There are plenty in lakes. Maybe the clarity of the water has something to do with it..


----------



## MatPat

I think it would be hard for anything to grow in the Little Miami based on the turbidity of the water. The tributary look clear but the river itself is very murky. It's gotta be hard for light to penetrate the river. I've rarely seen plants in Ohio Rivers and lakes but they always seem to be very murky. Small ponds usually have an abundance of plants and are usually clearer but they also have little to no water movement.


----------



## mistergreen

I'm sure a wetland type environment would be better for aquatic plants but where are they now? kind of sad. I'll try another spot on the little miami this weekend. Enjoy the weather before it's freezing


----------



## mistergreen

Ok.. I think this is the last batch.. Right after school, I quickly drove by and dove into the river. It was warm and I know the cold will be here soon (tomorrow).

No Fish this time but I hit a batch of marshy area with plenty of lovely aquatic plants... A lot of it is unidentified. If you know what they are, let me know.

I had to walk through this to share these photos with you guys.









Yes, I'm IN the river for this shot. Anything for art & science.

















A cool shot










Ok.. Now for the meat of it.

Ludwigia palustris
marsh seedbox, water purslane









Eleocharis montevidensis
Giant Hair Grass









1. Unidentified









2. Unidentified









3. Unidentified









4. Unidentified









5. Unidentified









6. Unidentified









7. Unidentified A









7. Unidentified B









7. Unidentified C


----------

